
Hiroshima: The Lost Photographs - azharcs
http://www.designobserver.com/archives/entry.html?id=38841
======
miked
Hiroshima pictures should be seen, but they should be seen alongside pictures
of Philipina nuns being were raped and thrown out of third story windows by
Japanese soldiers. Pictures of "The Rape of Nanjing". Oh, and throw in a few
pics of Unit 731. <http://www.centurychina.com/wiihist/germwar/731rev.htm>

It would be fun to see pictures of the one million American and ten million
Japanese casualties projected during the invasion of Japan, as well.

~~~
gb
What would that achieve? (The first part)

~~~
mseebach
To put some perspective on the notion that US evil >> JP evil for using the
nuclear bomb.

In school (in Europe) I remember being taught how horrible the two bombs were
and that it was somewhat good that the war was put to en end, but with much
more stress on the former. I was never taught about the atrocities committed
by the Japanese.

~~~
unalone
They teach that primarily in US schools, too. I was lucky: my teacher was
fascinated in things high schools don't usually teach, and he showed us a lot
of great stuff, including some of the stories about the Japanese.

I think that we should show photos of Nagasaki. Hiroshima, it could be argued,
was necessary to end the war quickly and effectively. Nagasaki was more
morally grey: chances are, Japan would have surrendered without it.

------
SingAlong
_"Their goal was to 'measure as precisely as possible the exact effects of the
two bombs' in other words, to put calipers on the problem so that people back
home would have a factual frame of reference within which to draw conclusions
about the bomb’s capacities as well as its limitations_

What was that for? To make a better bomb? Why don't we stop fighting and do
something better? Heck, I'm gonna stop fighting with my neighbor about the
cigar bits he throws out of his window. I could write 2 more lines of code by
that time.

I remember a quote from the movie 'Troy' - _Imagine a king who fights his own
battles. Wouldn't that be a sight?_

What if we send our leaders on a 1-on-1 battle instead of a million men. We
could save a lotta blood.

~~~
unalone
_What if we send our leaders on a 1-on-1 battle instead of a million men. We
could save a lotta blood._

The problem is that war evolves. It used to be small-scale and formal. Then
the U.S. devised guerilla warfare in the Revolutionary War and suddenly that
was impossible.

If there was a way of enforcing the deal after the duel, this would work. But
there's no way to prevent people from reneging.

Also, what would that change? Suddenly, the best leader isn't the brightest or
the wisest but the one who's best with a gun.

~~~
sdp
[citation needed] on guerilla warfare in the Revolutionary War

------
fub4r
I wonder if the person that threw them away didn't know what they were or knew
what they were, but didn't comprehend the value of the photographs.

~~~
DavidSJ
The article makes it clear that he didn't mean to throw them away, and did
indeed understand their significance.

~~~
fub4r
That will learn me to only look at the pictures...

